# critical skills assessment and visa



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi friends
I am have SAQA and IITPSA membership. Waiting for Critical skill assessment letter.i have following quires 

1. Is IITPSA membership enough to apply for visa or critical skills assessment mandatory, if it is mandatory how soon i get the assessment from IItpsa.

2. What is the time frame for issuing critical skill visa after submitting my documents. Do i we have to go personally to VFS office or we can send through courier enclosing all required documents.

3. Can we have visa status online after submitting? How would be the outcome my visa if successful or rejection, any codes for it.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

You don't need to produce the official certificate of accreditation. You need to show in writing from IITPSA that you have (i) applied for accreditation and (ii) you have the skills and experience required. The official certificate can take up to 6 months....

Processing times vary depending on the location. Check on the VFS site in your country of origin.


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you for reply.
I have saqa and recently received IITPSA membership no. and certificate.
I applied for conformation of critical skill assessment from IITPSA. and it will take 3 weeks it seems.
My quiry is "conformation of critical skill assessment is mandatory for applying critical skill visa''.
I am from india. i want to bring my family along with me.can my wife work as dependent since i have critical skill visa.
what documents required for dependent visa for my wife and kid.

Thank you ..


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

sri sri said:


> Thank you for reply.
> I have saqa and recently received IITPSA membership no. and certificate.
> I applied for conformation of critical skill assessment from IITPSA. and it will take 3 weeks it seems.
> My quiry is "conformation of critical skill assessment is mandatory for applying critical skill visa''.
> ...


If you already have the certificate, then you don't need anything else. The original certificate covers all the requirements.

Your wife will not be allowed to work as a dependent.

The documents required for your wife and child are the same as for you, as shown on P86 of the application form DHA-1738


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> If you already have the certificate, then you don't need anything else. The original certificate covers all the requirements.
> 
> Your wife will not be allowed to work as a dependent.
> 
> The documents required for your wife and child are the same as for you, as shown on P86 of the application form DHA-1738


 I have critical skill assessment letter copy. but two original letters , i have already submitted in two CSV applications(Initial 12 months and renewal) . Now I want to apply for permanent residence . can I apply with Critical skill assessment letter copy or do I need to get another Critical skill assessment letter?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

sri sri said:


> Hi friends
> I am have  SAQA and IITPSA membership. Waiting for Critical skill assessment letter.i have following quires
> 
> 1. Is IITPSA membership enough to apply for visa or critical skills assessment mandatory, if it is mandatory how soon i get the assessment from IItpsa. _It is mandatory and time scales can vary (usually between 3 - 4 weeks)_
> ...


_You can monitor the various stages online and they will notify you via sms when it is time to collect._


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Learn said:


> I have critical skill assessment letter copy. but two original letters , i have already submitted in two CSV applications(Initial 12 months and renewal) . Now I want to apply for permanent residence . can I apply with Critical skill assessment letter copy or do I need to get another Critical skill assessment letter?


Hi Learn,

You can send a mail request to IITPSA for printing 2 more original letters of assessment letter mentioning your member number.
They will do that within a day and you can collect in person/authorise person to collect on your behalf.
I did the same and got 2 more original letters from Midrand office. Hope this helps.


----------

